# Mandibular osteoblastic metastasis of poorly differentiated carcinoma of the thyroid



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Mandibular osteoblastic metastasis of poorly differentiated carcinoma of the thyroid gland

http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=0e93488539c07bb1b37451987ca15ecc


----------

